# Building My First Workshop/Shed



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

*Plans and Material*

Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:





































I designed it to have a 36" door in the front and two windows on the sides. The floor is going to be pressure treated 2×6 joist 16" O.C., the walls are going to be 2×4 studs 24" O.C., as well as the roof.

Yesterday I got enough lumber to do the floor, and stud the walls. It was enough to weigh down the bed of my sisters truck by a few inches:



















I only got to work on it for a few hours today, but here is the progress I got with the floor:




























Also, I am think of using T1-11 for siding. Anyone know of a cheaper option? I think vinyl siding is more expensive and more work but I'm not sure. Is there any other options?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


Couple of thoughts, Kyle.

I think I would put a couple of more concrete footer posts under the center floor joists to help with the weight of any equipment you might put in the shop. This is especially true at you entrance. A lot of weight will go in and out there.

T-1 should work OK. Don't do what I did and use OSB. Even painted, it swells, buckles and falls apart over time. As for costs of vinyl, you might get lucky at a local distributor in finding some closeout styles.


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew,

I was thinking about adding at least one more footer in the center.

Also, I work at a home supply center and could probably get cheaper surplus colors that we have, but I think in the end that it would be easier to put up a few sheets of T1-11 than doing vinyl siding.

I also got 2 free used windows and a discounted steel door at work.

Kyle


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


if you do vinyl you don't have to paint or ever paint


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


Tom,

That is true, thanks for giving me another thing to think about.

Kyle


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


you're on the right track. I agree with Lew about the floor. have fun with the build


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


My 2.5 cents worth LOL. Have built a couple of buildings in my time. Remember to do a vapor barrier no matter what your foundation is. Check your building site for drainage. Do you live in northern or southern region? Do you have close nieghbors? Are you going to have electricity to the building? Will noise be an issue if you work at night?

Yes it will be too small, never enough room. Might consider wood storage issues. I built a small shed with site limitations, and now I have to extend it. LOL! You may want to build it with the idea that you will extend the building?

Saw a great shed project on LJ's. Plywood, painted with a board and batten exterior. Often on sale. You make sure you get better than three ply. You need enough overhang for rain run off and shade.

Use 2×6 construction if possible, especially the roof if you don't have a large pitch and there is lots of snow as here in MN.

Be patient. LOL waiting until you can make it the size you will be happy with is paramount.

I rehabed a small animal barn. Saved money. But even though it has four rooms I would kill for a three car garage to be able to store my materials and have space around my table saw. hey I have so much hindsight I walk backwards. LOL!

It is your choice. Tink ahead???? or walk with your behind out front. LOL!

good luck.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


DocSavage45,

You have given me some great questions to think about. I already thought about some of them, but some of these will help me as I am building this.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


Are you planning to insulate this little building?

If you are, you can layout your joists to insert rigid foam down between them. Leave a 3/4" gap between between the insulation and your floor for an air lock.

You will need to skirt your building to keep the varmits out and put some Decon under there each and every fall. The mice will find a way in.


----------



## james87gardener (Jan 1, 2014)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Plans and Material*
> 
> Since I do woodworking about every day and have to work on my porch and my bedroom, I decide I would build a nice little 10'x12' shed to use as my very own workshop. I know what everyone is going to say, "you should make it bigger" or " you are going to wish it was bigger." Of course I would want it bigger, but due to the cost and me being only 18 and living at my parents house, I decided to make it 10'x12'. I designed the rough plans on Google SketchUp:
> 
> ...


Did you buy *any plans*? I am thinking about building a similar shed/cabin but don't know where I should buy some plans. Do you have any experience with this site: pinuphouses? Your shed is really nice, where did you by such useful fundations?


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

*Foundation and Floor*

A good workshop starts on a good foundation, or in my case a temporary cinder block footers foundation. I did not want a permanent foundation so I used cinder blocks footers to support the pressure treated 2×6 floor joists that I used. I laid them 16" O.C. and then insulated them with R19 fiberglass insulation. Then I used 3/4" tongue and groove OSB for the sub-floor, I screwed down the OSB so the floor doesn't squeak. In the end, it came out level, square, and very sturdy.
































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Foundation and Floor*
> 
> A good workshop starts on a good foundation, or in my case a temporary cinder block footers foundation. I did not want a permanent foundation so I used cinder blocks footers to support the pressure treated 2×6 floor joists that I used. I laid them 16" O.C. and then insulated them with R19 fiberglass insulation. Then I used 3/4" tongue and groove OSB for the sub-floor, I screwed down the OSB so the floor doesn't squeak. In the end, it came out level, square, and very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Kyle! Glad to see you decided to add some extra support down the center of the span.


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Foundation and Floor*
> 
> A good workshop starts on a good foundation, or in my case a temporary cinder block footers foundation. I did not want a permanent foundation so I used cinder blocks footers to support the pressure treated 2×6 floor joists that I used. I laid them 16" O.C. and then insulated them with R19 fiberglass insulation. Then I used 3/4" tongue and groove OSB for the sub-floor, I screwed down the OSB so the floor doesn't squeak. In the end, it came out level, square, and very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Yes, it worked out great. Thank for the advise lew!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Foundation and Floor*
> 
> A good workshop starts on a good foundation, or in my case a temporary cinder block footers foundation. I did not want a permanent foundation so I used cinder blocks footers to support the pressure treated 2×6 floor joists that I used. I laid them 16" O.C. and then insulated them with R19 fiberglass insulation. Then I used 3/4" tongue and groove OSB for the sub-floor, I screwed down the OSB so the floor doesn't squeak. In the end, it came out level, square, and very sturdy.
> 
> ...


coming along nicely


----------



## Shed4Home (Mar 4, 2017)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Foundation and Floor*
> 
> A good workshop starts on a good foundation, or in my case a temporary cinder block footers foundation. I did not want a permanent foundation so I used cinder blocks footers to support the pressure treated 2×6 floor joists that I used. I laid them 16" O.C. and then insulated them with R19 fiberglass insulation. Then I used 3/4" tongue and groove OSB for the sub-floor, I screwed down the OSB so the floor doesn't squeak. In the end, it came out level, square, and very sturdy.
> 
> ...


That is a nice foundation with concrete block piers. I just did a post on the different types of shed foundations on my website. I could have used your pictures. Why did you decide on that foundation instead of concrete or gravel?

Shed4Home


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Foundation and Floor*
> 
> A good workshop starts on a good foundation, or in my case a temporary cinder block footers foundation. I did not want a permanent foundation so I used cinder blocks footers to support the pressure treated 2×6 floor joists that I used. I laid them 16" O.C. and then insulated them with R19 fiberglass insulation. Then I used 3/4" tongue and groove OSB for the sub-floor, I screwed down the OSB so the floor doesn't squeak. In the end, it came out level, square, and very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Shed4Home,
You could use my pictures, if you'd like.
I used this foundation because it is less permanent than concrete. I put this shed on my dad's property, so I didn't want it to raise his land taxes with a permanent structure and it could be easily moved, if I had to move it.


----------



## Shed4Home (Mar 4, 2017)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Foundation and Floor*
> 
> A good workshop starts on a good foundation, or in my case a temporary cinder block footers foundation. I did not want a permanent foundation so I used cinder blocks footers to support the pressure treated 2×6 floor joists that I used. I laid them 16" O.C. and then insulated them with R19 fiberglass insulation. Then I used 3/4" tongue and groove OSB for the sub-floor, I screwed down the OSB so the floor doesn't squeak. In the end, it came out level, square, and very sturdy.
> 
> ...


I will check your website and use a picture for mine possibly. Thanks


----------



## joewest1 (Apr 18, 2020)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Foundation and Floor*
> 
> A good workshop starts on a good foundation, or in my case a temporary cinder block footers foundation. I did not want a permanent foundation so I used cinder blocks footers to support the pressure treated 2×6 floor joists that I used. I laid them 16" O.C. and then insulated them with R19 fiberglass insulation. Then I used 3/4" tongue and groove OSB for the sub-floor, I screwed down the OSB so the floor doesn't squeak. In the end, it came out level, square, and very sturdy.
> 
> ...


Love the way you built the foundation. You should never have a problem with those solid concrete piers.


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

*Rough Framed Walls*

I framed my walls with 2×4s laid 24" O.C. There will be a window on the left and right wall that I got for free from work, and then there will be a 36" steel door in the front. All walls came out square and plumb. I am glad that I designed it on Google SketchUp first because I ended up having just enough lumber as planed.





































Thanks for looking. Now I have to get material for siding and the roof.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Rough Framed Walls*
> 
> I framed my walls with 2×4s laid 24" O.C. There will be a window on the left and right wall that I got for free from work, and then there will be a 36" steel door in the front. All walls came out square and plumb. I am glad that I designed it on Google SketchUp first because I ended up having just enough lumber as planed.
> 
> ...


Nice!
Can't quite tell from the photos, did you stud up the corners so you have a way to add interior sheeting?


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Rough Framed Walls*
> 
> I framed my walls with 2×4s laid 24" O.C. There will be a window on the left and right wall that I got for free from work, and then there will be a 36" steel door in the front. All walls came out square and plumb. I am glad that I designed it on Google SketchUp first because I ended up having just enough lumber as planed.
> 
> ...


No, I decided to add them later.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Rough Framed Walls*
> 
> I framed my walls with 2×4s laid 24" O.C. There will be a window on the left and right wall that I got for free from work, and then there will be a 36" steel door in the front. All walls came out square and plumb. I am glad that I designed it on Google SketchUp first because I ended up having just enough lumber as planed.
> 
> ...


Hope you used corner bracing to add strength.


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

*Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*

I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.

Here are some progress pictures:


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


Nice job, Kyle!

I would caution you on one thing. Keep an eye on the bottom cords of your trusses come winter. Seeing as how you live in Pennsylvania, snow loads can be an issue. If you start seeing deflection (they bow downwards) in the bottom cords when there's snow on the roof, get outside and sweep the snow off the roof.

Also important will be the truss plates. Since I see a drill in one of the pics, I will assume you used screws to assemble them. If you used drywall screws, you may have some problems with shear strength. The fix would be to add truss plates on the other side of the trusses. You can install them with the trusses in place. Just use some construction adhesive and either nail them on or use REAL wood screws.

Just a little food for thought from an old engineer. Can't wait to see it completed and working! And I really like your website. Way to go, young man!!

Cheers!


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


Thanks for the tips Dave!
I did screw the truss plates on with gray coated decking screws, I did not use drywall screws because I was afraid of them breaking.
-Kyle


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


You done good!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


coming along nicely


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


Nice trusses, Kyle!

The pitch on my 10×12 shed is slightly less than yours, so far the snow has not been a problem. But as Dave said, keep an eye on them during a rough winter.


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


Thanks Guys!


----------



## PDXMC (Jun 18, 2012)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


Hey Kyle!

It's been awhile since I checked up on you, but you're doing wonderful stuff! I like your shop-in no time at all you'll be "adding on" I bet! 

Anyway, you're an amazing young man…keep up the nice work! I'm still making "precision sawdust" out of perfectly good lumber, so you never stop learning.

Anyhow, take care…hope you're having a nice Summer out there!!

Michael


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


Today is JAN 1 20014

Sent you an email. It's 5 below here in MN.

Did you insulate?

LOL!


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


Yes, I did insulate. I got to finish this blog with the updates on the shop…on my to-do list…lol


----------



## TrueSquare (Jan 29, 2014)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


Please update, I would love to see the layout. I've been wanting to convert my 10×12 into a shop to keep all the dust out of our garage/ laundry room.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Shop Update: Walls and Roof Trusses*
> 
> I just wanted to post an update on my progress so far. I decided to use vinyl siding instead of T1-11 for the siding and my uncle is giving me leftover metal roofing from his garage for free for the roof. I got 7/16" OSB to sheath the walls and roof. I got the sheathing on all the walls and then assembled all the trusses and started putting them up today, but then I got rained out before I could finish. The trusses are 16" O.C. with a foot overhang on each side.
> 
> Here are some progress pictures:


It's feb 8, 2015

Might be nice to get an update and reflections on the pros and cons?


----------

